# Why I dislike Sanguinor and the Sanguinary Guard



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Cause they ripped off directly and without compunction the look of the "Host" from Dr. Who's "Voyage of the Damned". 

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

They had death masks in the BA for about 20 years now I figure.


----------



## Aceblitzkrieg (Mar 3, 2010)

Personally I can't relate to what you are saying, but if you look at today's media everyone is ripping off of everyone else. Look at gears of war, chainsaw bayonets? Starcraft? Zerg and terran? Its just the way everything is going. But I guess i'll have to google that there guy.. haha

Ace:victory:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

You're wrong.

But ok.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh!

Someone else saw the similarities! I just chuckled and started dreaming of awesome Host/counts as servitor conversions.

"Information: Purge. Cleanse. Kill! Kill! Kill!"

No idea how to do the proper halos though...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Creon said:


> Cause they ripped off directly and without compunction the look of the "Host" from Dr. Who's "Voyage of the Damned".


weird, cus they look like they ripped off Dante who was around long before that shitty excuse for a doctor who episode, and there own artwork of sanquinius who was around long before it as well..


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

When are they gonna rip off Banakafalapata!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

countchocula86 said:


> When are they gonna rip off Banakafalapata!


lets pray and hope never.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

> lets pray and hope never.


 What about the adipose?


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

OMG, wait a second, the 1927 movie Metropolis totally ripped off Dr. Who too!










Those time travelling bastards!


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

It is a show about time travel, so it's possible!

Also, 2 plus 2 equals 5.



Anyway, anyone actually tried using the death masks to make Host?


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Spam is good.  

But in other words, The pretty boys of the Loyalist legions do seem a little weak to be flaunting death masks? lol


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Cmon guys, *everything* in 40k is a shameless ripoff!


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

I actually liked the older models for the blood angels more...

Blood drops are nice, but should be used in moderation.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Now I know I have to make one of my Sanguinary Priests "The Doctor"


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone else think that the Sanguinor artwork in the codex makes him look like a 6 year old girl from the 80s with very large breasts? Perhaps it is just me but it is really creeping me out . Also does anyone think that the guy on page 22 looks like he is yawning? (the guy in terminator armour raising his fist).


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

wombat_tree said:


> Does anyone else think that the Sanguinor artwork in the codex makes him look like a 6 year old girl from the 80s with very large breasts? Perhaps it is just me but it is really creeping me out . Also does anyone think that the guy on page 22 looks like he is yawning? (the guy in terminator armour raising his fist).


Answering your question, yes I saw the artwork of the Sanguinor and agree. No it didnt creep me out. But it did make me order several more copies of the codex.

:laugh:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Alexious said:


> Answering your question, yes I saw the artwork of the Sanguinor and agree. No it didnt creep me out. But it did make me order several more copies of the codex.
> 
> :laugh:


But you know what creeped me out the most? Your post. :shok:
You sick, sick bastard.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

maddermax said:


> OMG, wait a second, the 1927 movie Metropolis totally ripped off Dr. Who too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm the thing in the picture is gold with a similar looking face to Dante's deathmask.

Do we have Dante in Drag here or another shameless rip off?


----------

